# New Nursery startup



## ALMPARSO (Mar 5, 2002)

I plan to build 2 small greenhouses over the next few weeks (8x10) to grow Leyland Cypress and Arbs. I was told to keep the height down fairly short to hold the heat in better. Is this correct? I will be using 2x6's at the base, PVC pipe and 6 mil plastic.

Also, I plan to transplant the trees to a field after they root. Any suggestions, as far as, tree spacing, fertilization, and water needs?

Thanks


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 5, 2002)

the hot bed in cold frame design has been around for a long time.

Keep the hight just enough so that the sprouts will not touch the glass. you can open them up and with an 8 foot width ca reach across each side to thin and weed. You can pipe the warm air through form one to another or go with the old fasioned way and use composting organics to maintain the heat.

One of the concepts of growing structure design is maintaining a low thermal mass, or the body of air that has to be amintained at what evere temp.

If you need a walk in design the sloped sides and just enough room to sit on a chair and be able to reach across the flats comfortably.

Here is a search on greenhouse design

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=greenhouse+design&geo=no&fs=web


----------

